
Show HN: Nutrition explained in a 13 part audio series - ha8o8le
http://peak-human.com
======
ha8o8le
I'm making the film [http://FoodLies.org](http://FoodLies.org) and have
interviewed a lot of top researchers, doctors, and though leaders of all
aspects of nutrition and even the environmental impact of eating different
foods. I picked the most important topics and people and got them to do an
audio interview with me as well. I modeled it after the awesome "How to Start
a Startup" class with Sam Altman.

------
joekalb50
This is a terrific podcast. Brian is an obviously well-read and inquisitive
host. He asks great questions, interviews intelligent guests, and makes all of
this complex information very accessible. Highly recommended.

